# How do YOU remove bark from driftwood?



## Chakaga (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9998_2012-04-19_19-36-42_784c.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9999_2012-04-19_19-36-48_317c.jpg

Those images are small, here are the larger ones.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

pressure washer, if you dont have one go to a coin op car wash. or use a wire brush but that will probably mar the wood.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i like to naw it off, but i am part beaver


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Just leave it if it's not willing.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I pry off the bigger bits with a butter knife slid under the bark. for places that won't fit, if it's think, I sand it/power wash it off. For bits that absolutely refuse to come off, they usually come off after boiling it, if not i just leave it on there. Too much work!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a pleco that will do the job.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Metal CLAMPS!! get that bark, get it !


----------

